
Nadella: 'Windows is the most open platform there is' - XzetaU8
http://www.zdnet.com/article/nadella-windows-is-the-most-open-platform-there-is/
======
bediger4000
Are we seeing the Turning Point? Is this when MSFT pivots back to the "Old
Microsoft" and starts squeezing customers and competitors for every last cent?
Because denial of a fact testable by almost anyone is a really bad sign.

